# Traverse / Williamsburg 3d



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just a FYI for those in the area... the OPEN sign is up at Krogel's woods and walk in Williamsburg off Elk lake Road... Just look for the big arrow sticking out of the ground on the east side of the road


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Good to hear boss! Lets go shoot. ya know I just put two and two together after running into ya at gander.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

ryan-b said:


> Good to hear boss! Lets go shoot. ya know I just put two and two together after running into ya at gander.




I'll be hunting this month after that I'm game...Hope you got your bird


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

**** turkeys!! Im going after a particular smart ass bird tomorrow with my daughter! Hopefully she can fill her tag cause dad did not!


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good luck to her


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Don't forget about the Michigan Bowhunters shoot coming up in June at Krogel's. Would love to see a lot more shooters this year. 

Kurt


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Don't forget about the Michigan Bowhunters shoot coming up in June at Krogel's. Would love to see a lot more shooters this year.
> 
> Kurt


Missed it last year....Do you have the date?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> Missed it last year....Do you have the date?


It is Saturday, June 25th. from 9 am to 5 pm. Cost is $10 with $2 going to support MBH District 2.

Hope to see you there with lots of your buddies.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

I know scott and I will be there.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> It is Saturday, June 25th. from 9 am to 5 pm. Cost is $10 with $2 going to support MBH District 2.
> 
> Hope to see you there with lots of your buddies.


Being a MBH member you'd think I'd be up to speed:lol:

On the calander see you guys there...


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ryan-What are you holding in your Avatar? An arrow with a morel on it?


----------

